# Using Fluval Stratum 1st time, can it be capped with sand?



## ndbyers23 (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am back in the hobby and setting up my second tank. After experiencing some issues with a gravel, sand and soil combination, I have decided to go the Fluval Stratum direction. However, I wanted this tank to have a whitish/tan color. Can it be successfully be capped with a pH inert Caribsea sand?

Thanks so much!

Nanci

now I get to tank down this tank which is cause high pH issues. 🤯


----------



## Plinkploop (Jan 24, 2021)

You can cap with sand, it may fall through a bit I'd suggest at least a half inch. I wouldn't suggest rescaping often if you do go with capping as it tends to get ugly. If you want the aesthetic you can keep the stratum to the planted areas and use sand where you have open space to keep from the look of mixing.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I capped the front of a tank on Sunday. Half inch or so of Stratum and a half inch of sand. I don't know how well it will work, but I'm not worried about plants in that particular area anyway. If it mixes too much and looks horrible I'll siphon it out and reapply.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

You can definitely cap it. Any aquasoil will want to come to the surface so you will get a few bits making an appearance from time to time. You can just shove them back under when you see them during a water change. Anyway my typical minimum is 1/2" of aquasoil followed by 1.5 inches of sand. I go deeper in the back with the sand.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, why use Stratum if you're going to "cap" it with sand? It doesn't contain much in terms of nutrients for plants and when you're planting or replanting, it's going to end up messy. Because, as others have stated, sand _will_ sink beneath the Stratum.

I'm not sure why people believe there's something special about it but Fluval Stratum isn't remarkable at all. If anything, you'll end up with better results just using sand and root tabs.


----------



## Markbettafish (Oct 13, 2021)

somewhatshocked said:


> Honestly, why use Stratum if you're going to "cap" it with sand? It doesn't contain much in terms of nutrients for plants and when you're planting or replanting, it's going to end up messy. Because, as others have stated, sand _will_ sink beneath the Stratum.
> 
> I'm not sure why people believe there's something special about it but Fluval Stratum isn't remarkable at all. If anything, you'll end up with better results just using sand and root tabs.


No way root tabs an sand don’t work lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Markbettafish said:


> No way root tabs an sand don’t work lol


There are thousands of members here with tank journals documenting their use of sand and sand-like substrates with root tabs. 20 years worth of material. Root tabs and sand work just fine.


----------

